#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Aarding Rack icm Sennheiser EW

## Outline

Heren,

Graag jullie expertise inzake het volgende: Ik heb een 19"-flightcase met daarin Sennheiser EW ontvangers en IEM's. Zoals we (allemaal) weten zijn deze 12V DC via een adaptor. De stroom komt via het aansluitpaneel binnen op Powercon en wordt weer doorgelust.

Mijn vraag: moet dit paneel geaard worden (net zoals de strips e.d.) of niet? Ter info: Op het aansluitpaneel zitten de Powercon's, XLRen en de antenne's (BNC chassisdelen).


Dit ivm 2 dingen: de 220V die er via de Powercon binnen komt en de eeuwige aardlussen/brommen op het audiosignaal (voor info: behuizing van XLR NIET aangesloten, alleen 1-2-3). In principe is de EW ontvanger/IEM wel veilig en hoeft dus niet geaard te worden want 12V DC en dubbel geisoleerde adaptor.


Dus: wat is het slimste/beste?

----------


## Outline

SCHOPJE...

Echt niemand die er even aan wil? Ivm veilige en onveilige Voltage's...

Overigens wel leuk dat we eeuwig kunnen bomen over de simpelste aansluiting maar dat dit dan niet iets losmaakt. Lijkt me ansich toch wel een leuke om over te bomen...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Op het paneel zit 230 in de vorm van een powercon, dus zeg ik: aarden.

----------


## Gitarist 62

er ligt 230 v in je rack. Dus alles waar je mee in aanraking kan komen leg je aan de (rand) aarde Alles wat je niet geaard wil/moet hebben leg je dus geïsoleerd van je aarde. Die EW ontvanger zal denk ik niet snel last hebben van een aardlus. Da's ook een voordeel vaan draadloos  :Stick Out Tongue:   Maar ligt alleen maar aan 12v DC dus ook niet meteen nodig om te aarden. En aangezien je alleen pen 1,2,3 aansluit moet dit eigenlijk wel goed gaan.

----------


## Outline

De Powercon is bij de aansluitingen dmv krimpkous dubbel geïsoleerd. En de ontvanger draait op 12V. Eigenlijk zou je dan niet hoeven te aarden.

Zeg ik... Nu alleen nog het zeker weten. Wat als bv. de trafo kortsluit en de 220V rechtstreeks doorstuurt?

De grap is namelijk dat ik al meerdere rackjes met EW's heb gebouwd voor diverse personen en dat de een het WEL geaard wil, maar de ander dan weer absoluut NIET. Ook vanwege de hierboven genoemde reden (aardlus/veilige spanning/enz). Dus vandaar dat ik het nu toch wel 'ns echt duidelijk wil hebben!

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Tja,

Ik zeg nog steeds, 230 aanwezig -> aarden

Vanuit mijn werk (bouw van radio en recodingstudio´s & wagens) zit ik al jaren met aardingsnormeringen te spelen. 
De overbekende ster-aarde is een leuke, maar de oude NOS stelde bijvoorbeeld dat als je zorgt voor veel kleinere aardlussen (zoals binnen je rek als je het "niet goed" doet) dat al deze aardlusjes elkaar opheffen. Gek genoeg blijkt dat nog te werken ook. Het enige waar je echt "bang" voor moet zijn is hele lange aardlussen (zeg, vanaf randaarde, via multi van >30m, via randaarde weer terug naar je tafel). Kleine lusjes binnen je rek geven in principe verdacht weinig ellende. Zeker niet als er zo weinig 230 in je rek zit (als ik het goed begrijp zit in jou rek alleen een ontvanger en een aansluitstrip).

Zelf aard ik al mijn panelen, of de 230 nou afgeschermt is of niet.

Overigens is een powercon afschermen met krimpkous geen dubbele issolatie, maar enkele.

In geval van twijfel kun je nog overwegen om 10 ohm in serie met 100nF op te nemen i.p.v. je aarde vanaf je powercon.
Elektrisch gezien zit je dan "behoorlijk" geaard, maar je verstoord er wel de stroom door de aardlus mee waardoor je geen aard ellende hoeft te verwachten. (oud truukje, maar werkt prima).

----------


## jans

Outline,

Het aansluitpaneel is een zogenaamd vreemd geleidend deel. Deze dient altijd vereffend te worden. Dit moet met een aanvullende vereffeningsleiding. De aderdiameter hiervan mag gelijk zijn als die van de voedende kabel, in jouw geval zal dit waarschijnlijk 2,5 mm zijn.

----------


## speakertech

> De Powercon is bij de aansluitingen dmv krimpkous dubbel geïsoleerd. En de ontvanger draait op 12V. Eigenlijk zou je dan niet hoeven te aarden.
> 
> Zeg ik... Nu alleen nog het zeker weten. Wat als bv. de trafo kortsluit en de 220V rechtstreeks doorstuurt?
> 
> De grap is namelijk dat ik al meerdere rackjes met EW's heb gebouwd voor diverse personen en dat de een het WEL geaard wil, maar de ander dan weer absoluut NIET. Ook vanwege de hierboven genoemde reden (aardlus/veilige spanning/enz). Dus vandaar dat ik het nu toch wel 'ns echt duidelijk wil hebben!




Een EW ontvanger wordt gevoed door een adapter en die is in dit geval dubbel geïsoleerd. Je kunt de ontvanger nietrechtstreeks aarden en dubbelgeïsoleerde apparaten mogen ook niet geaard worden.
De ontvanger komt in een rack via een rack-mount en de behuizing ligt derhalve aan het frame van het rek en dat is wel geaard als het goed is.
Bij de EW ontvangers zitten de antennes met kartelringen op het frame. Er is dus wel een aardlus denkbaar voor audio:
geaard rack-EW rackmount-EWkast, via de bnc naar de print en vandaar naar pen 1 van de XLR of sleeve van de jackplug.
In voorkomend geval, moet je dus pen 1 wel of niet aansluiten.
Voor mobiele racks, moet je misschien wel een groundliftschakelaartje erbij zetten.

Speakertech

----------


## Outline

> Een EW ontvanger wordt gevoed door een adapter en die is in dit geval dubbel geïsoleerd. Je kunt de ontvanger nietrechtstreeks aarden en dubbelgeïsoleerde apparaten mogen ook niet geaard worden.
> De ontvanger komt in een rack via een rack-mount en de behuizing ligt derhalve aan het frame van het rek en dat is wel geaard als het goed is.
> Bij de EW ontvangers zitten de antennes met kartelringen op het frame. Er is dus wel een aardlus denkbaar voor audio:
> geaard rack-EW rackmount-EWkast, via de bnc naar de print en vandaar naar pen 1 van de XLR of sleeve van de jackplug.
> In voorkomend geval, moet je dus pen 1 wel of niet aansluiten.
> Voor mobiele racks, moet je misschien wel een groundliftschakelaartje erbij zetten.
> 
> Speakertech



Kijk, dit is dus waar ik zelf aan zat te denken. Heb er alleen nog geen tijd voor gehad om dit te controleren. Als dit zo is, ben ik natuurlijk flink de Sjaak. Tijd om het even te meten!

Over het dubbel isoleren van de Powercon: Krimpkous per gesoldeerde aansluiting en om de hele Powercon heen lijkt mij altijd nog dubbele isolatie...

Ik denk dat ik (om het voor mezelf makkelijk te houden) gewoon op dubbel isoleren en ongeaard paneel ga houden. Ik voorkom liever dan dat ik genees. Ook omdat werken met een schakelaar ook verkeerd kan gaan en de nodige problemen op kan leveren.

Leuke aan het hele verhaal: steek in de adaptor in bv. een 220V-stekkerblok met losse stekker, dan is dit hele verhaal niet van toepassing...

Om het allemaal makkelijk te houden!

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Over het dubbel isoleren van de Powercon: Krimpkous per gesoldeerde aansluiting en om de hele Powercon heen lijkt mij altijd nog dubbele isolatie...



 




> *Dubbelgeïsoleerd* wil zeggen dat een apparaat of machine elektrische isolatie heeft tussen zowel de elektrische onderdelen ervan en het chassis als tussen het chassis en alle aanraakbare delen van de machine. Dubbelgeïsoleerde apparaten zijn ook bij een enkele fout in het systeem veilig t.a.v. het gevaar van elektrocutie. Dubbelgeïsoleerde apparaten zijn in Nederland altijd aangesloten met een tweepolige netstekker die ook in contactdozen kan worden gestoken die voor geaarde apparatuur gebruikt kan worden. Hiermee onderscheiden ze zich van enkelvoudig geïsoleerde apparaten (deze zijn voorzien van een tweepolige stekker die uitsluitend in contactdozen zonder aardaansluiting kunnen worden gestoken) en geaarde apparaten, die zijn voorzien van een randaardestekker.



Jouw powercon kun je dus eenvoudigweg niet dubbelgeisoleerd maken door 2 stukken krimpkous te gebruiken. 't is dan we 2x geisoleerd, maar niet dubbel  :Wink: 

Je chassis is je 19" rek + paneel en dat is tevens je aanraakbaar deel. Mocht je overwegen om plexiglas aan de buitenkant over je paneel te maken + geisoleerde bouten te gebruiken, dan is dubbel isoleren mogelijk.

----------


## dokter dB

waarom zou je problemen krijgen?
de aardlus die je maakt is alleen via het aansluitpaneel
Als al je aansluitingen via het aansluitpaneel lopen zie ik helemaal geen problemen, want die is dik en alle aardstromen van en naar andere racks toe (via xlrs) word zo goed als volledig afgevoerd via de randaarde.
Als je maar de powerconrandaarde aan de aansluitplaat vastmaakt.
De ew ontvangers zijn zwevend (adapter aardvrij) dus daaar gaat niks heen en weer lopen. 
En dan het volgende: als je toch nog problemen krijgt: je hoeft de pin1 van de ew-uitgang niet aan het aansluitpaneel (en dus randaarde) vast te maken, mag wel. kan ook alleen met en HF ceetje en dan (bv 100pf hoogwaardig, evt parallel met weerstand 150 ohm oid) en dan een lift-switch parallel...

----------


## speakertech

> De ew ontvangers zijn zwevend (adapter aardvrij) dus daaar gaat niks heen en weer lopen. 
> .



Zoals ik al vertelde, gaat dat niet op als ze met de rackmount van Sennheiser in een rack zitten. Voor mobiele sets, die in verschillende configuraties gebruikt worden, kan een groundliftschakelaar tussen pen 1, al dan niet met een r/c schakelingetje wel handig zijn.

Speakertech

----------


## dokter dB

> Zoals ik al vertelde, gaat dat niet op als ze met de rackmount van Sennheiser in een rack zitten. Voor mobiele sets, die in verschillende configuraties gebruikt worden, kan een groundliftschakelaar tussen pen 1, al dan niet met een r/c schakelingetje wel handig zijn.
> 
> Speakertech



hoezo dan, die adapter is toch aardvrij gast, dan maak je dus nooit een randaardeloop

----------


## jans

[quote=SoundOfSilence;498006]Jouw powercon kun je dus eenvoudigweg niet dubbelgeisoleerd maken door 2 stukken krimpkous te gebruiken. 't is dan we 2x geisoleerd, maar niet dubbel  :Wink: 

Wat is het verschil tussen twee keer en dubbel? :Big Grin:

----------


## Outline

Zeg jongens, kunnen we het zelf allemaal nog wel volgen?

Ik zeg niet dat ik alles weet (maar ook niet dat ik niets weet), maar om nou te zeggen dat het 'n eitje is... (klasse 1 versus klasse 2, mag dat überhaupt wel gecombineerd worden qua behuizing? Want dat doen we hier feitelijk.)

Werk- en aanvaardbare oplossing(?): paneel aan randaarde, pin 1 op XLR-bekabeling (intern) aan ontvanger-kant niet aansluiten.

2 dingen nog: BNC's zitten ook op paneel en de behuizing van XLR wordt hier nooit aan pin 1 gehangen. Werd dit wel door sommigen gesuggereerd? Overigens, pin 1 bij een EW-ontvanger hangt dus wel degelijk aan de metalen behuizing.

----------


## jans

Dubbel geïsoleerde apparatuur heeft een 230V aansluiting waarvan de beschermingsleiding niet wordt gebruikt. De bescherming tegen aanraking als gevolg van een defect wordt verkregen door de niet actieve geleidende delen twee maal, = dubbel, te isoleren van de actieve delen. Van een dergelijk apparaat mag de behuizing niet aan "aarde" worden gelegd. Als je dit in een rack monteerd zul je deze moeten voorzien van kunstof isoatiebussen.

Maar. Een apparaat die wordt gevoed door een adapter met een uitgaande spanning kleiner dan 50V zal hier buiten vallen omdat de aanraakspanning benden de veilige aanraakspanning blijft. Dit geldt dus ook voor een EW ontvanger. Als je kijkt dan staat er ook geen symbool op die dit aanduid.( twee vierkantjes in elkaar )

Je metalen rackprofiel zul je ten alle tijden moeten "aarden". Zie mijn eerdere post.

Persoonlijk sluit ik de afscherming van gebalanceerde bekabeling niet aan op de behuizing van de XLR maar alleen aan pin 1. Bij ongebalanceerde kabels sluit ik de afscherming aan de uitgangzijde aan op pen 1/3.

----------


## koentjes

is het niet zo dat alleen de voeding van de EW's dubbel geïsoleerd is, en de behuizing in een SELV-keten zit... dubbel geïsoleerde apparaten zijn doorgaans niet van metaal, en kun je dus ook niet aarden.

(edit: ) he, was jans me net voor

----------


## speakertech

> hoezo dan, die adapter is toch aardvrij gast, dan maak je dus nooit een randaardeloop



Lezen is niet jou sterkste kant merk ik wel.
Ik heb nota bene aangegeven hoe het aardtraject loopt bij EW.
Het geaarde stalen rack>de metalen rackmount>de metalen behuizingvan de EW>de BNC's die met tandringen op de kast zitten en ook op de ontvangerprint>de ontvangerprint naar pen 1 van de XLR.
Je kunt de ontvanger geïsoleerd opstellen, maar met meer ontvangers en een antenneverdeler wordt het er niet gemakkelijker op.
Een groundlift, baat het niet, dan schaadt het niet, zeker in een wisselende opstelling.

Speakertech

----------


## speakertech

> is het niet zo dat alleen de voeding van de EW's dubbel geïsoleerd is, en de behuizing in een SELV-keten zit... dubbel geïsoleerde apparaten zijn doorgaans niet van metaal, en kun je dus ook niet aarden.
> 
> (edit: ) he, was jans me net voor



De adapter is dubbel geisoleerd, dat wil zeggen dat indien de functionele isolatie defect raakt, dat er geen aanraakbare geleidende delen van het apparaat onder een gevaarlijke netspanning kunnen komen.
Zou de adapter defect raken, door overhitting bijv, dan is deze zo ingericht, dat er op het uitgaande kabeltje nooit een gevaarlijke spanning komt.

Dubbelgeïsoleerde apparaten kunnen best van metaal zijn, maar mogen niet geaard worden.
De EW ontvanger heeft niets te maken met de dubbele aarding. Het is officieel niet met het lichtnet verbonden en de bedrijfsspanning is laag. Aan de isolatie hoeven derhalve geen strenge eisen worden gesteld.
De EW kan wel een verbinding hebben met de (veiligheids) aarde, gewenst of niet.
Speakertech

----------


## dokter dB

> Lezen is niet jou sterkste kant merk ik wel.
> 
> 
> Speakertech



spreek effe voor jezelf vriend

ik heb zelf ew ontvangers en zoals jans al zegt (eindelijk een zinnige reactie) is dat alle apparatuur met dergelijke adapters niks te maken heeft met verplichte randaarding. dit omdat er geen netspanning aanwezig is in de behuizing.
veel apparatuur die niet door de CE/laagspanningseis zou komen ivm te krappe laagspanningsnorm, kan toch voldoen dmv een externe adapter.

zoals je misschien wel eens hebt gemerkt: de meeste hifiinstallaties zijn aardvrij en toch van metaal. en het signaal is overal ongebalanceerd. en daar heb je NOOIT brom of aardlussen. 
en waarom, omdat er geen randaarde-aardlus is. dat is nl degene die de grootste roet in het eten gooit.

Als je alle outputs van een serie ew ontvangers in een rack op 1 19inch plaat doorvoert, pin1 aan huis, en de 19" plaat aan randaarde hangt is er niks aan de hand. 
Alle eventuele aardstromen worden zo buiten de electronica/apparaten om via de randaarde afgeleid. De 19' plaat in het rack beweegt wel maar alle aardes bewegen evenredig mee (sterprincipe)
de antenneaansluitingen moet je uiteraard wel aardvrij houden ten opzichte van die plaat. anders krijg je problemen. 
Voor HF gelden totaal andere aardingsprincipes.
Dat mixt niet met audio.
dat is waarschijnlijk het grote probleem.
nou daaag  :Smile:

----------


## speakertech

> spreek effe voor jezelf vriend
> 
> .
> 
> zoals je misschien wel eens hebt gemerkt: de meeste hifiinstallaties zijn aardvrij en toch van metaal. en het signaal is overal ongebalanceerd. en daar heb je NOOIT brom of aardlussen. 
> en waarom, omdat er geen randaarde-aardlus is. dat is nl degene die de grootste roet in het eten gooit.



Ik dacht dat dit forum over prof geluid ging, maar goed. Kennelijk heb jij nog nooit een huis tuin en keuken toestel, zoals bijv een minidisc of cdspeler zonder symm outputs in een rack gebouwd. Lang leve de audiotransformator en voor de minder gefortuneerde mensen, de groundseparator.
Verder nooit een hifi surroundset aangesloten, waar enerzijds de centrale antemnne aan hangt voor de radio en aan de andere kan de antenne voor de tv. Ook daar zijn hf coaxseparators voor uitgevonden.
In de prof audio komt het meermalen voor, dat de afscherming van een audiokabel, gewoon losgelaten moet worden aan een zijde, om aardlussen te vermijden.
Je  mag jezelf dan wel het predikaat Dr geven, maar van rackbouw in een prof omgeving heb je kennelijk nog maar weinig kaas gegeten.
Ik zal de discussie hier maar stoppen, want het gaat nergens meer over. De technische ins en outs zijn duidelijk reeds besproken.

Speakertech

----------


## dokter dB

@speakertech

denk dat jij zelf een beetje last hebt van een aardlusje :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
en ik geloof dat lezen inderdaad niet jouw sterkste kant is, begrijp nu ook dat je mij daarvan beschuldigd omdat jouw input word verstoord door je aardlus, verder vind ik jou vanaf nu uiterst irritant heb ik besloten, ik heb een mooie transormator om je even te ontkoppelen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
nou doehoeg

----------


## speakertech

> de antenneaansluitingen moet je uiteraard wel aardvrij houden ten opzichte van die plaat. anders krijg je problemen.




Laat de dokter dan maar eens vertellen hoe hij dat gaat doen.
Je kunt mij wel voor een onwetende oetlul wegzetten, maar dat gebeurt wel meer door personen, die denken dat ze het weten.
Nou geen rare verhalen, om mij te isoleren met een trafo, maar gewoon aangeven hoe je de antennes aardvrij opstelt terwijl ze 20 cm verder hard verbonden zijn met een kast die aan aarde hangt. Overigens Levert Sennheiser een kabelsetje, waarbij het wel degelijk de bedoeling is dat de antenneconnectoren contact maken met de rackmount en dus ook met het geaarde stel van het rack. Waarschijnlijk zijn ze bij Sennheiser ook een beetje achterlijk.
 Dus geen gelul, zeg nou eens precies hoe het moet. Zelf was je ook al een keer begonnen over het niet aansluiten van pen 1 van de XLR. Je hebt dus de klok wel horen luiden, maar ............

Speakertech

----------


## jans

> Laat de dokter dan maar eens vertellen hoe hij dat gaat doen.
> Je kunt mij wel voor een onwetende oetlul wegzetten, maar dat gebeurt wel meer door personen, die denken dat ze het weten.
> Nou geen rare verhalen, om mij te isoleren met een trafo, maar gewoon aangeven hoe je de antennes aardvrij opstelt terwijl ze 20 cm verder hard verbonden zijn met een kast die aan aarde hangt. Overigens Levert Sennheiser een kabelsetje, waarbij het wel degelijk de bedoeling is dat de antenneconnectoren contact maken met de rackmount en dus ook met het geaarde stel van het rack. Waarschijnlijk zijn ze bij Sennheiser ook een beetje achterlijk.
>  Dus geen gelul, zeg nou eens precies hoe het moet. Zelf was je ook al een keer begonnen over het niet aansluiten van pen 1 van de XLR. Je hebt dus de klok wel horen luiden, maar ............
> 
> Speakertech




De reden dat de BNC geleidend met het chasis van de ontvanger is verbonden heeft te maken met het gebruik van de kleine 1/4 lambda antennes. Bij gebruik van dergelijke antennes is het belangrijk een vodoende groot ground oppervlak te hebben.
Als er externe actieve antennes, veelal gebasseerd op de Yagi,  worden gebruikt dan zou deze verbinding weg kunnen maar dat zal niemand doen.

----------


## showband

zonder me in het liefdesleven van de bovenstaande discussie te willen mengen. Even een status van ons rek

-Voorin een rail met daarin de mixer, 3x ew100 ontvanger en 5x ew300 zender.
-Alles gebalanceert met volledig bedrade kabels.
-alle bnc kabels volledig bedraad naar een 19inch plaat achterin waaraan 11 antenne´s uitsteken.
alle voedingen naar een centraal voedingskastje aan een PC voeding. (laten bouwen)

Korte lijnen, geen aardlussen. Maar ook geen isolatie tussen behuizingen, signaalkabels, voedigen of BNC coaxen.

even voor de compleetheid.  :Smile:

----------


## dokter dB

ja er zijn ook speciale geisoleerde bnc chassisdelen die zou je op dezelfde aansluitplaat kunnen zetten als je audio connectors zonder. maar een apart plaatje achter is natuurlijk ook aardvrij
bij de ontvanger zelf zit pin1 aan huis en aan aarde van de antenne geloof ik trouwens....
maar zolang je hem along the way niet opnieuw verbind mag dat geen probleem zijn
lekker rustig he met zon isolatietrafo
heeft jens ook een jensen trafo? ook lekker rustig?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## speakertech

> De reden dat de BNC geleidend met het chasis van de ontvanger is verbonden heeft te maken met het gebruik van de kleine 1/4 lambda antennes. Bij gebruik van dergelijke antennes is het belangrijk een vodoende groot ground oppervlak te hebben.
> Als er externe actieve antennes, veelal gebasseerd op de Yagi,  worden gebruikt dan zou deze verbinding weg kunnen maar dat zal niemand doen.



Je haalt er van alles bij, kan best allemaal waar zijn, maar de simpele vraag hoe je de antennes geïsoleerd opstelt is hiermee niet beantwoord.
Zit alles in een rack , zoals in het onderhavige geval, zal het wel meevallen. Gebruik je veel ontvangers , dan zitten die samen in een rack met eventueel een antenneverdeler en het audio zal toch naar de mixer moeten met een multi of microfoonkabels ofzo.
Het ging dus niet over het grondvlak, of een goede aarding, je begon zelf erover om de antennes geïsoleerd op te stellen, nu kom je weer vertellen dat aarding onontbeerlijk is. Wordt steeds warriger. En doe niet zo min over trafo's. Ze worden nog veel gebruikt zoals in DI's etc. Ook in een studioomgeving komen ze vaak voor. Het voordeel boven een electronisch gebalanceerde ingang, is dat trafo's een potentiaalvrije scheiding teweeg brengen. Dat is vooral belangrijk bij grote installaties, die niet allemaal uit hetzelfde stopcontact gevoed worden, maar waarbij de delen ver uiteen staan. Het is een utopie om te denken dat alle (veiligheids)aardes dezelfde spanning hebben ten opzichte van elkaar.

Gewoon de vraag beantwoorden, meer niet.


Speakertech

----------


## ralph

Leuk om te lezen die viswijven discussie, wil toch niet onvermeld dateln dat mijn rackje met 2x SLX receiver, 1x EW100 receiver en 2x IEM300 ontvanger
zonder enige aarde in het rack zitten, antennes aan de voorzijde geplaatst, in een blindplaatje.
Storingsvrij en niet van plan zijnde simpele dingen moeilijk te maken bevalt deze situatie mij prima!

----------


## jans

> Je haalt er van alles bij, kan best allemaal waar zijn, maar de simpele vraag hoe je de antennes geïsoleerd opstelt is hiermee niet beantwoord.
> _Het isoleren kan dus niet._
> 
> Zit alles in een rack , zoals in het onderhavige geval, zal het wel meevallen. Gebruik je veel ontvangers , dan zitten die samen in een rack met eventueel een antenneverdeler en het audio zal toch naar de mixer moeten met een multi of microfoonkabels ofzo.
> 
> Het ging dus niet over het grondvlak, of een goede aarding, je begon zelf erover om de antennes geïsoleerd op te stellen, nu kom je weer vertellen dat aarding onontbeerlijk is. Wordt steeds warriger. 
> _Het isoleren had te maken met dubbel geïsoleerde apparatuur waarvan het chasis niet geaard mag worden. 
> __Je geeft zelf aan dat sennheiser alle, lees audiosignaalmassa en RF massa. aan het chasis monteerd. Ik probeer alleen aan te geven waarom de RF massa aan het chasis ligt en moet blijven. Probeer alleen duidelijkheid te scheppen.
> 
> ...



_Indien er storingen, b.v.een bromlus, worden vooroorzaakt bij het plaatsen van meerdere ontvangers in een rack samen met andere apparatuur_, _wat ik nog niet ben tegengekomen en ik vanwege de kleine kabelafstanden geen potentiaal verschillen verwacht_, _mijns inziens de enig juiste oplossing een signaaltrafo zijnen in noodgevallen het losnemen van pen 1.
Signalen die een lagere weg dan een meter of 2 á 3 moeten afleggen maak ik altijd symetrisch.

Het enige wat ik kan verzinnen is als de separate voedingen worden vervangen door één centrale voeding dat er potentiaalerschillen en dus brom op kan treden. 
Ik lees net in een post van showband dat dit geen probleem oplevert met de sennheiser zender/ontvangers.
Heb dergelijke problemen al wel gehad met, zonder in detail te treden, andere componenten van een merk op een centrale voeding. ( was overigens geen A merk )
_

----------


## speakertech

> Leuk om te lezen die viswijven discussie, wil toch niet onvermeld dateln dat mijn rackje met 2x SLX receiver, 1x EW100 receiver en 2x IEM300 ontvanger
> zonder enige aarde in het rack zitten, antennes aan de voorzijde geplaatst, in een blindplaatje.
> Storingsvrij en niet van plan zijnde simpele dingen moeilijk te maken bevalt deze situatie mij prima!



Ach viswijvendiscussie.....
Het ging aanvankelijk om een vraag of een paneel al dan niet geaard moet worden.
Het antwoord daarop is simpel. In een klasse 1 toestel met randaarde, dienen alle aanraakbare geleidende delen met die randaarde verbonden te zijn, zodat ze nimmer een gevaarlijke spanning kunnen voeren.
 Betreft het een klasse 2 toestel, dan is het dubbelgeïsoleerd en kan en mag mag het niet geaard worden.

Tot zover de veiligheids aarde.

Meestal zitten in een rack diverse apparaten en vaak zijn die van het type klasse 1. De apparaten dienen volgens voorschrift geaard te worden. Dat geldt ook voor het rack waarin die apparaten zitten en in principe voor alle aanraakbare delen van dat rack, die door een defect onder een gevaarlijke spanning kunnen komen (Door een beschadigde netkabel bijvoorbeeld).
Naar aanleiding hiervan werd het probleem van aardlussen aangekaart. Er zijn veel manieren om een aardlus te voorkomen en last but not least, hoeft een aardlus per definitie geen probleem op te leveren. In één rack is er meestal alleen een probleem als er toestellen met grote transformatoren inzitten en dan nog is dat vaak afhankelijk van de inrichting van het rack.
Het ging hier om microfoon ontvangers die in hetzelfde rack zitten en vaak is er dan ook geen probleem. Mocht dat wel het geval zijn, dan is het goed om te weten dat een dubbelgeïsoleerd toestel, met de audioaarde wel degelijk een verbinding kan hebben met de veiligheids aarde , simpel omdat het meestal via een metalen bracket in het rack geschroefd zit. Een geïsoleerde opstelling is zeker niet onmogelijk, maar dan is het goed opletten geblazen. Binnen een rack kan het dan allemaal wel goed gaan, maar bij opstellingen waarbij een soort apparaten is ondergebracht in en apart rack, zoals een met een aantal ontvangers en wat antenneverdelers, staan er al gauw een paar racks naast elkaar en dan kan er wel degelijk een probleem optreden, vergelijkbaar met een instrumentversterker die in dat geval via een DI wordt aangesloten.
Het was mijn bedoeling duidelijk te maken dat op de meest onverwachte momenten een aarlus kan ontstaan in apparaten, ook al worden die gevoed met een dubbelgeïsoleerde netadapter. Als je weet hoe een probleem ontstaat is het makkelijker op te lossen en bij nieuwbouw, kun je er vooraf rekening mee houden.
Mijn inbreng was dus alleen het naar voor halen van een onverwacht probleem. Dat daar soms trafo´s voor nodig zijn mag niet als onzin beschouwd worden. Eerder heb ik al verteld dat een trafo in staat is om een galvanische scheiding teweeg te brengen, die niet mogelijk is met een elektronisch gebalanceerde ingang. Als dan allerlei deskundigen aan komen zetten met niet relevante zaken, tja dan ga ik ook wel eens kregel worden.Over het voorgaande probleem is al veel geschreven en verteld en het laatste woord is erover ook nog niet gesproken denk ik.
Overigens ben ik wel benieuwd hoe je de Sennheisertjes zonder aarde gemonteerd hebt. Gebruik je niet de rackmount van Sennheiser?
De Shure ken ik niet, maar die kunnen een kunststof huis hebben.
De paneel BNC van bijvoorbeel Neutrik (de D-uitvoering) is geheel vrij van aarde, je kunt de antennes dus geïsoleerd van het rack opstellen.
Dat kan ok nog op de blinde D-afdekplaatjes.
Het is een heel verhaal geworden, maar als iemand er wat van opsteekt, dan is dat voor mij prima.


Overigens wil ik nog wel vertellen, dat een klant bij me kwam met een storing die soms maar aanwezig was. Op willekeurige momenten zat er een lichte brom in de geluidsinstallatie, niet erg hard , maar storend als het rustig was in de zaak. De opstelling was bijna tien jaar oud en het laatste jaar werd het steeds erger. Uiteindelijk was een CD-speler de oorzaak. Die zat in een tray, die goed gelakt was. Inde loop der jaren was een van de kooimoeren door de lak heen gedrongen en maakte van tijd tot tijd kontakt, met een aardlus als gevolg. Het is wellicht niet de sjiekste oplossing, maar in dit geval deed een groundseparator wonderen. Ze zijn stereo en compleet voorzien van Chinch connectoren. Meetbaar zal er wel verschil ijn, maar de klant zei dat hij geen verschil hoorde. Hier was een simpel trafootje dus de oplossing. Anders dan het uitwisselen van de CD met een met symm uitgangen en een  mengpaneel met dito ingangen.
Voor alle duidelijkheid, dat was dus binnen één rack. Soms lijkt het dus toeval als het niet fout gaat.

Speakertech

----------


## Outline

Jongens, ik kan jullie ook niet een paar dagen alleen laten he!

Heb dit momenteel ivm verandering van werkruimte (maar vooral opruimen en uitsorteren van de oude) even geen tijd om me hier mee bezig te houden! Maar dat komt goed...

Hoe Ralph z'n rack ongeaard heeft gekregen? Gewoon de aarde niet aan het metaal van z'n rackje gehangen?

Overigens blijft het interessant om te zien dat jullie allemaal aan het aarden van het rack vast blijven houden enkel omdat er 1(!) Powercon binnen komt. Het complete rack (alleen maar Sennheiser, EW100 ontvangers & EW300 IEM) bestaat uit units die op 12V werken. Dus geen klasse 1, maar aanraak-veilige spanningen.

Het hele probleem van wel of niet aarden speelt ook NIET op het moment dat er achter de achterdeksel een los stekkerblok ligt met een losse kabel die er achter uit gaat.

En ja, ik snap wel dat er geaard moet worden. Alleen 2 dingen: in basis alleen aanraak-veilige spanning dus aarden niet nodig/toegestaan en maakt Sennheiser het, door alles aan de behuizing van de ontvangers/zenders te hangen, er ook niet makkelijker op. Door deze constructie heb je (naar mijn idee) alleen maar meer kans op aard-ellende.

Maar zoals gezegd, zodra ik alles weer werkend en op orde heb zal ik me er weer eens verder in verdiepen!

Enne... Blijf aub gewoon even doorbomen met z'n allen. Ik zeg eerlijk dat ik het er een beetje om gedaan heb. En waarom? Omdat dit zo simpel lijkt (en eigenlijk is?) maar dat ik van heel veel verschillende mensen (w.o. Sennheiser NL) ook heel veel verschillende antwoorden heb gehad. En ja, wie heeft er dan gelijk?...

----------


## Outline

Wat ik ook nog kwijt wil: Geaard/ongeaard hoeft niet altijd problemen te geven.

Tussen PC en (huis)versterker of in Drive-inn-situatie is een bekend probleem, maar ook niet altijd. En dan wil een simpele trafo zeker wonderen doen.
Tussen m'n ongeaarde MD-speler en de rest van m'n rack heb ik geen problemen. Ook nooit gehad. Dus toeval of niet? Wie zal het zeggen?

Feit blijft dat het een zwaar irritant verschijnsel is!

----------

